# Gouges in snowboard



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

keller19xc said:


> I've been riding terrain park for a few years and have recently started noticing deep gouges in my snowboard, I never use to get these mainly just scratches. I'm thinking about getting a p tex wax, how well do p tex waxes work? I've never got one before usually just hot waxes.
> Thanks


they work great, fill all that shit in and even look kinda cool when drizzled. :thumbsup:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

keller19xc said:


> I've been riding terrain park for a few years and have recently started noticing deep gouges in my snowboard, I never use to get these mainly just scratches. I'm thinking about getting a p tex wax, how well do p tex waxes work? I've never got one before usually just hot waxes.
> Thanks


Unless I'm totally out to lunch there's no such thing as "ptex wax"...

Ptex is base material that you melt into the gouges on your board, let cool, scrape flat, and then hot wax over. Unless the gouges are bad there's really not much of a need to ptex.

You could bring it in for a base grind and repair one day... I've got about 60 days on one of my boards and it's been over enough rocks I think it's ready for a base weld and grind. I attempted ptexing the gouge myself but it's in a heavily used area and about half the repair came out over the next rock.


----------



## keller19xc (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for the resposes,
What is considered a bad gouge? I just took a look at my board and I have one gouge that is 2 inches long, half inch wide and gradually gets deeper into my base to about 1-2 cm deep. Another gouge is fairly superficial but it literally goes the length of my board


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

keller19xc said:


> Thanks for the resposes,
> What is considered a bad gouge? I just took a look at my board and I have one gouge that is 2 inches long, half inch wide and gradually gets deeper into my base to about 1-2 cm deep. Another gouge is fairly superficial but it literally goes the length of my board


Ride that shit 'til it snaps in half, then go buy a new one.

I'm a skateboarder.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

keller19xc said:


> Thanks for the resposes,
> What is considered a bad gouge? I just took a look at my board and I have one gouge that is 2 inches long, half inch wide and gradually gets deeper into my base to about 1-2 cm deep. Another gouge is fairly superficial but it literally goes the length of my board


Thats definitely worth it to ptex(the cm deep scratch). If you have the option, the black p tex generally seems to look nicer after than the clear IMO, depending on the color of your board too.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

keller19xc said:


> Thanks for the resposes,
> What is considered a bad gouge? I just took a look at my board and I have one gouge that is 2 inches long, half inch wide and gradually gets deeper into my base to about 1-2 cm deep. Another gouge is fairly superficial but it literally goes the length of my board


You sure on that 1-2 cm depth?!? That's likely thicker than the board itself!

If it's deep enough that it concerns you, ptex it. It costs almost nothing and doesn't take that long. The superficial gouge is nothing to worry about, no matter how long.



Here's some gouges I had earlier this year. The one in the centre is the only one worth filling with ptex. The others are just waxed over...












And after ptexing and waxing...


----------



## keller19xc (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm not exactly sure how deep it was but the first picture looks pretty much like mine, thanks for all your help!


----------

